# Adding more usb ports to deal with my video work..But how to solve my problems?



## Queenslove (Oct 28, 2013)

As a video editor, most of devices used with this are portable hard drives. Drives eject without warning or fail to deliver reliable connections. I have the following 4 ports usb 3.0 hub with its own power adapter. When I try to use it with more than one USB device, it typically fails or ejects my drives. The specific problem that I encountered was set up with one USB hard drive on the hub (self powered toshiba 1GB HDD 7200RPM) and a Sony DVD recorder (VBD-MA1 model #) and I was trying to burn a file from the hard disk to a DVD. The drive kept ejecting and my computer would tell me that a device was not ejected properly. My computer is a “Late 2012 Retina Macbook Pro” 15”. I have the 2.3Ghz processor and 16GB ram. Operating System is 10.9 “Mavericks” the latest offered. The most important point I want to mention is that I use this gadget on other PC systems smoothly and didn't appeared issues like this. A little strange, aha!

I wish some good ideas burst from your brains. The more ,the better! I would love to have a try! :cooler:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you compared the power output rating of the Hub to the power needs of the devices you plugged into it?

It sounds to me like it cannot support the power needs of the devices plugged into it. 

If the devices do not do this when plugged directly in to your Mac it is likely a power issue, or the hub is failing.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you plug them right into the Mac? Another issue could be it's a USB 3 hub plugged into a USB 2 computer. Make sure the hub is plugged into the wall for power, the Mac is plugged into the wall for power, and that each USB device s plugged into the wall for power. The Mac does not provide enough power to power USB powered devices because it's a portable device.


----------



## Queenslove (Oct 28, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> Can you plug them right into the Mac? Another issue could be it's a USB 3 hub plugged into a USB 2 computer. Make sure the hub is plugged into the wall for power, the Mac is plugged into the wall for power, and that each USB device s plugged into the wall for power. The Mac does not provide enough power to power USB powered devices because it's a portable device.


Yeah, of course I can plug them directly into the Mac and the hub also works well with my mac by itself. When new devices added, the issue comes as I put in my post. I wonder if I should choose those with self-powered devices which usually absorb much juice from the power supply. Am I right ?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Reading through some of the recent reviews on the hub you linked.... It seems there are similar complaints saying the hub is defective and unreliable.


----------



## Queenslove (Oct 28, 2013)

MartyF81 said:


> Reading through some of the recent reviews on the hub you linked.... It seems there are similar complaints saying the hub is defective and unreliable.


:nonono:MartyF81, I am not agreed with your saying about the so-called reviews. Just because I haven't seen a detailed review of this hub and could find more information about it , I turned to this forum for help. I did not complain about what. I am just seeking a more harmony way.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If the devices work when plugged directly into the Mac, but not when plugged in to the hub, then the problem is the hub. My guess is that the hub is under powered. If you can not plug the hub into the wall for power, then you will need to find a new hub that does. And even with a new hub that plugs into the wall, try to also plug your devices into the wall if possible instead of relying on the hub to power the devices.


----------



## Queenslove (Oct 28, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> If the devices work when plugged directly into the Mac, but not when plugged in to the hub, then the problem is the hub. My guess is that the hub is under powered. If you can not plug the hub into the wall for power, then you will need to find a new hub that does. And even with a new hub that plugs into the wall, try to also plug your devices into the wall if possible instead of relying on the hub to power the devices.


I don't know if I put it clearly or make me understood. The issue occurred only when I added those hard drives on the hub. It behaves normal when just connect the hub and the pc and add my other usb devices. I guess if the problem lies in the drives.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Queenslove said:


> I don't know if I put it clearly or make me understood. The issue occurred only when I added those hard drives on the hub. It behaves normal when just connect the hub and the pc and add my other usb devices. I guess if the problem lies in the drives.


We are understanding you perfectly, and have offered several possibilities to see what the problem is....

It is either:

1. The Hub cannot support the voltage needed to keep the drives spinning.
2. The Hub is "Defective" based on similar complaints about this device from other owners putting reviews on Amazon.

Personally, I think the issue is #1 that the hub does not have enough voltage to run all of the devices. The hub you have only pushes out 5 Volts (if plugged into the wall for power)... and when you split that 5 Volts between multiple devices its probably not enough to run your drives so they are "turning on and off" as they are trying to get running.

If you are expecting an answer that is like "Turn this feature on" or "install this"... I don't think anyone is going to be able to provide that. These devices are not complicated.... they are only a few things that can cause your issue and we have listed them


----------



## Queenslove (Oct 28, 2013)

MartyF81 said:


> We are understanding you perfectly, and have offered several possibilities to see what the problem is....
> 
> It is either:
> 
> ...


Hi, I've changed the correct driver edition on the seller's official website. Now the item behaves better. Anyway, thanks very much for your kind proposals.


----------

